# Were going rat shopping



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Not to buy rats but for rat brought things!


I have all the hammocks and stuff soon to come from Ration (just got to get the money put in paypal yada yada)

So , they are getting a large baby pink igloo.. a new water bottle(maybe) some groovy treat bowls.

Some treats and dried corn of course ! and any other toys that can brighten up their cage and keep them entertained!

Jess x


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

junior_j said:


> Some treats and dried corn of course ! and any other toys that can brighten up their cage and keep them entertained!
> 
> Jess x


What? Dried corn is toxic to rats! 
Try some dried peas or other varities from "Just Bananas" instead :wink:


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Go to the grocery store and purchase a bag of dried fruits. This is a wonderful snack for rats! Also, some frozen veggies like peas are always favorites! If your getting a water bottle I'd got for the critter canteen! I have 3 of them and they are the only plastic water bottles I actually like and stand up over time.

As for toys, parrot toys are always nice, go to the reptile section and look at the logs to climb on and chew on, little house type things, cat toys are also a hit as long as there is no catnip in them, or you can do like me and head to the local children's resale shop. My crew LOVES little kid toys! Toddler toys to be exact. Weebles tree house, little people toys, ect. I never thought they would, but let me tell you the little people motorcycle is constantly dragged around the cage and the weebles are forever being knocked over and hit like a punching bag! The local home depot or lowes is also a great place for toys. Lots of cheap tubes to buy and put in the cage, bird houses which they love, pots for plants, ect. Just look around you will get creative just staring at all the stuff. Plus most summer stuff is on clearance! I just got 3 birdhouses for my guys for $2 each, so who cares is they pee on them and I have to throw them away! Goodwill and salvation army, go get sweatshirts for 25 cents each or little kids sweat pants and cut off the sleeves or arms and hang them in the cage, a pair of old jeans make a great hammock because there are tons of pockets to cut off and hang in the cage, long pant legs for them to sleep in, Aside from those toys rats really prefer home made toys!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Its a good thing I didnt buy dried corn. My mom saw dry little corn cob thigs and she was like "what about these" And I was like I dont know if they can eat that. lol
I tried finding a baby pink igloo but I had no luck =[ I got a dark pink sort of fuscia colored one.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

EDIT: I wouldn't get dried corn!!! 

I just went rattie shopping and had so much fun!!!! I didn't relize how fun it would be to shop for new accessorries!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought dried corn was toxic?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

How about fresh corn on the cob, is that toxic as well? My rats had one to share last week and none got sick, although they loved it. But they won't get them again to make sure.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I am not sure about the whole thing but Star said that its toxic and I am not going to risk it. I've heard people give their rats corn on the cob... I dont know corn is weird...


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

The dried corn that is in some of the food mixes can carry mold that can make them sick. Fresh corn is ok and those little corn cob things are fine too. Just the dried corn is bad.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh okay, so like just the corn in the store food is bad?
I will get some of those corn cob things then next saturday after I pick up my rats.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh , mine have had ripend corn on the cobs for as long as i have had them!!! they love the things and real sweetcorn ..

I always thought it was okay 

I feel so guilty..

Jess x


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I about gave mine some but I thought I heard somewhere that it was bad for them!! I am glad I didn't!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Im so confused. Can I feed my rats corn???
Can I feed them these http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750448 ?


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Amy, those look fine as they are just popcorn--- which is ok unflavored.

Just dried corn is to be avoided--- basiclly the kind sold in petstore mixes (which are unhealthy anyway)


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

and plain/cooked corn on the cob is fine aswell


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks , man i feel guilty!! there not going to be amused not getting there rippend corn on the cobs lol
Jess x


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay great woo hoo! My rats can watch movies with me and eat pop corn hahaha


----------



## mongoosedog1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I believe I recall reading somewhere that dried corn should be avoided because it can potentially carry a mold that can cause cancer in rats. So its not the actual corn, its the potential for the mold being there.


----------

